# Levi Brown issued 4th degree assault citation



## windthrown

On the local news tonight they showed some guy that got into a fight with Levi Brown. They interviewed Brown in Vernonia, and then showed the guy he pulverized. Not pretty. 

I swear, anything to do with that show or anyone on it... is toxic!


----------



## Junior

Yup, I just saw pic's of the kid in the hospital bed. Looks pretty bad.


----------



## Lignum

Of all the dudes to pick a fight with...


----------



## Gologit

Men fight. Let's wait 'til we hear both sides.


----------



## windthrown

Well, that is another side of logging: brawls, fights, and taverns. There was a murder up there in Vernonia last week too.


----------



## windthrown

Gologit said:


> Men fight. Let's wait 'til we hear both sides.



They both talked about it on TV. They got into it. 'Cept Levi had a few scratches, and the other guy looked like he was the amateur looser in a pro boxing match. Levi said he hit the guy a few times and the other guy landed a few punches himself. Hard to believe that. I mean, the other guy was pulverized. Levi is a combat vet... it will be easy for the district attourney (and other guy's lawyer) to show excessive use of force. 

Levi's closing answer to the TV reporter was more or less a taunt about people messing with guys like him, and that the rules out "there" were like that. Zero remorse. Regardless of what the other guy did, there is just no justification. That guy is going to be in the hospital for a long time.


----------



## Junior

I heard the kid has a fractured skull. Don't know for sure, just what I heard.


----------



## Jacob J.

It's extremely difficult to fracture someone's skull with just your fists.


----------



## Brmorgan

An unconscious fall to the concrete does a wonderful job though... I never understood people wanting to fight, to me there's only a couple good reasons to anyway.


----------



## BuddhaKat

Brmorgan said:


> I never understood people wanting to fight, to me there's only a couple good reasons to anyway.


Me neither. In fact, I'm a big chicken. Aw crap, I don't have to go live with Goblin now do I?


----------



## chainsawboy1996

i know this is moderately off topic but did any one hear about the guy who beat a bears scull in with a stick.it was some were in canada.


----------



## sawyerloggingon

Levi seems like a nice enough guy, maybe the other guy had it comin. On the other hand I've never seen levi after a few beers, some guys do the jeckle hide thing after drinking.


----------



## thejdman04

Everything with that show is toxic and drama.


----------



## JCBearss

Does anyone have a link to this...pictures video or anything


----------



## rbtree

http://www.kptv.com/entertainment/19000559/detail.html


----------



## spencerhenry

sure seems like most people here want to play executioner. pretty easy for people sitting in front of their tv's passing judgement on what they know almost nothing about. i personally know nothing about levi except what i have seen on the show, but i am going to give him the benefit of the doubt. looks like the beat up kid could have started the fight, and levi is probably a much stronger guy. what about the beat up kid's brother anybody notice in the interview that he has a wound on his lip? where did that come from? that kid and his brother would make you think he was helping some little old lady across the street when the guy attacked him. i have seen plenty of people like him, start the fight, get beat, then act innocent.


----------



## JCBearss

I am a little bias but....go Levi


----------



## wood4heat

The guy was playing the "poor innocent little me" role a bit heavy. I've seen enough of this [email protected] happen to think Levi's story made sense. I'm sure he tailored it to show himself in the best light but between the two of them his story was more plausible. 

Beat up dude bit off more than he could chew in my opinion.


----------



## JCBearss

Amen, dude is frankly IMHO a punk seen them before and Levi I would imagine is one rough individual. I am in the service myself and know that self control especially by someone more quietly humble as a man such as Mr. Brown can come out when needed. It was probably a situation where the punk kid pushed and pushed didn't let up Levi probably gacve him fair warning and then commenced to do exactly what he said he would do if pushed. Did he go overboard.....yeah the punk kid did.


----------



## xcr440

I agree 100% with the 2 post prior. They should of let him leave and none of this would of happened.


----------



## Taxmantoo

Interesting comments to the news story:

"These brown boys are always looking for trouble."

OTOH, we have this one:
"this whole davis family is nothing but trouble...little punk thieves is what they are. i'm sure he more then had this coming to him.."

And this:
"Be a man! You apparently wanted to fight someone that night and decided to attack Levi as he tried to leave peacefully, you took yourself and your friends and jumped Levi, you threw the first punch and got your butt beat. Be a man and take it like a man. Otherwise, keep your hands in your pockets!"

Looks like the majority is against the punk kid in the hospital. 
Also interesting that nearly everybody already had chosen sides before the fight, based on how they felt about the families the fighters came from. 

Bad, bad, Levi Brown...Baddest man in the whole damn town...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqYkCJaBAyA


----------



## 04ultra

Hmmmmmmm.............I feel sorry for Levi........














.


----------



## AOD

I am almost certian that punk kid was being cocky and had it coming. I hope Levi gets probation and a slap on the wrist. Everybody says you should only solve your problems with words, but some people just can't take a hint until they feel some pain.


----------



## JCBearss

You know I don't KNOW Levi from just the few images on TV but I will say that judging from this type of person who would sucessfully survive two tours of combat, and work in the big woods he probably bears some sense of self control. Additionally, in his trade as a faller he is showing he can advance and learn proper forestry and sawing. A lot of this lends to him probably not being a loose cannon. Additionally his interaction with Dwayne many years his senior shows a sense of maturity. Ihighly doubt that Levi would be the one to start the fight but would deffinately be the one to finish it.

PS Liked the punk iPod comment


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

the kid may have started it the bad thing for levi is he is professionally trained making him a lethal weapon. he may have only hit him a couple times but if it goes to court they will rake him over the coals. truth is no one know's what really happened. the guy with the poor me poor me is going to get the sympathy vote from the courts for loss time and what not. sad to say but levi may get screwed over this. hope he dosen't but sometimes it's better to walk away even after taking a punch.


----------



## Metals406

I've seen worse... If you're going to step up and fight--be prepared to have your face caved in--that alone should detour idiots from picking fights with guys, that they don't know anything about... Know what I'm saying?

If you don't know someone well enough, to know they'll mess your ass up... Don't start throwing punches. Man up, and take your medicine if you want to be dumb and start a fight.

A neighbor of mine just got sentenced to prison, because he messed a guy up way worse than that (with his hands). He had left his house, and came back 20 minutes later, to find his wife and a younger guy (29) boinking. Rob flipped out and smashed the guys face for him... He also popped one of the guys eyes out.

Don't want to lose an eye, and have extensive medical bills?.. Don't dip your stick in another man's honey jar. Seems like common sense to me?

There's no accountability anymore! :rant:


----------



## TDunk

If the Davis's would have beet up Levi, we wouldn't hear a word of this. But the fact that Levi beat the [email protected] out of them, now it's national news. Makes me think he started it too. I'd like to know who "the girl" was. Most people around here don't take to kindly to other guys talking smack on there women.


----------



## xxl

when will punks learn dont pick on loggers. Just at look levi i would not mess with him.


----------



## capetrees

Kid got his ass beat. End of story. Someone has to win every fight and usually, the loser looks pretty bad. So what? And they put this on the news? I'm sure there is going to be a whole lot more to this story coming out in the papers in Oregon. Other people had to have seen the fight and I'm sure they're talking. Word of advise to Davis;

suck it up and move on. Can't fight? Then don't!


----------



## smokechase II

*In a court of law*

Not sure if this could apply to Levi.

There has been at least one conviction on Oregon where the fists of a military vet were ruled to be dangerous weapons.
Round these parts that takes you to measure 11. Voted in by the state of Oregon citizens several years ago it means 60 - 70 months with no good time allowance.

===========

No worries for Levi.

Levi is a celebrity and they are special.

============

I did hear that Saw4Hire was offering him a position.

***********

All this is a shame because it sure looks like he is a fabulous cutter.


----------



## TDunk

Mike "Money Bags" Pihl will bail him out. I don't think he'll go to jail, but if the Davis's play there cards right with there sob story he might.


----------



## JCBearss

Money Bags LMAO why does that dude always seem to look constipated


----------



## wood4heat

JCBearss said:


> Money Bags LMAO why does that dude always seem to look constipated



I always thought he looked stoned. 

dude...can I have some of those chips? :smoking:


----------



## ozzy42

I too am thinking that the poor lil victim boy ,bit off more than he could chew.
And I also have heard the same old song from the losers family ,and friends "well he didn't have to hurt him that bad".
Well when somebody starts whailing on you ,you just react,and let it all hang out.
It is unfortunate,but it is what it is.


----------



## AOD

We should have an AL legal defense fund for Levi, maybe Aquaman will contribute.


----------



## AKDoug

I looked at the pics of the loser. That's nothing. I've responded to more than a few fights and DV calls as an EMT/Firefight and his face wouldn't even rate in the top 10. The worst I've seen came when a girlfriend beat the Hell out of her boyfriend. I'd known the boyfriend for over 10 years and I didn't recognize him.


----------



## TDunk

AOD said:


> We should have an AL legal defense fund for Levi, maybe Aquaman will contribute.



I'd pay Levi to lay a couple into Aquaman.


----------



## TDunk

wood4heat said:


> I always thought he looked stoned.
> 
> dude...can I have some of those chips? :smoking:



Maybe that's why he started wearing sun glasses ???


----------



## bowtechmadman

Sounds to me like it was just a fight and someone got his hiney handed to him. Sorry but the Army training just doesn't make you some phenomenal fighter. Let's see I was originally enlisted and later was commissioned as an Armor Officer...total self defense training or hand to hand training was about and hour w/ oversized cue tips during basic training. I was trained on how to put big bullets on target at very long range.


----------



## Stihl here

Boys will be Boys!!!!


----------



## tomtrees58

capetrees said:


> Kid got his ass beat. End of story. Someone has to win every fight and usually, the loser looks pretty bad. So what? And they put this on the news? I'm sure there is going to be a whole lot more to this story coming out in the papers in Oregon. Other people had to have seen the fight and I'm sure they're talking. Word of advise to Davis;
> 
> suck it up and move on. Can't fight? Then don't!


:agree2:that boy open up a can of wupass tom trees


----------



## Vangellis

tomtrees58 said:


> :agree2:that boy open up a can of wupass tom trees




Best Tom trees post ever Vangellis


----------



## windthrown

capetrees said:


> Kid got his ass beat. End of story. Someone has to win every fight and usually, the loser looks pretty bad. So what? And they put this on the news? I'm sure there is going to be a whole lot more to this story coming out in the papers in Oregon. Other people had to have seen the fight and I'm sure they're talking. Word of advise to Davis;
> 
> suck it up and move on. Can't fight? Then don't!



Salem may be the state capital, but this ain't Massachusettes... 

...and this is not the end of this story. Levi is going to get fines and/or jail time, and then the civil suits are going to start. You say that Davis should move on, but he was on his own terf. In most western states, you come on my property and get onvolved in physical violence, you are considered the perpetrator. That is why the police issued Levi the citation. The self defense thing is not going to hold up in court either. He claims to be trying to leave, and somehow a guy gets his face smashed on the way out the door? It is blatantly obvious that somewhere in there the defense became offense. Finally Levi failed to learn the most important aspect of getting involved in any dispute or having been cited for any criminal activity: KEEP YOUR BIG MOUTH SHUT! He is yaking to the press, and anyone can use what he says against him. He admitted to punching the guy on the news. Big mistake. He has zero remorse, and that will be held against him as well. Any lawyer will ride him into the poor house. The family will sue for sure, and Levi will be broke.


----------



## forestryworks

fights happen all the time in small towns.

hell i've seen worse in high school after football practice.

a smaller guy sent a bigger guy a surprise uppercut and broke the guy's 
jaw in three places, also jamming two of his lower teeth into his upper gums.

it wasn't pretty. the guy dropped to the floor like sheetrock.

i think the media only commented on it cause it has to do with an "ax man."


----------



## superfire

*Yikes*

the old saying pick on some your own size comes to mind. the punk is about as healthy as a mouse,Levi on the other hand is Logger loggers are know for their strength and ability to take a helleva beaten and keep on tickin the punk should have not even try to take on some like Levi. i have been in a brawl or two with a friend who is a old school hand faller, one fist of iron one fist of steel, it hurt like hell when a logger hits ya


----------



## capetrees

windthrown said:


> Salem may be the state capital, but this ain't Massachusettes...
> 
> ...and this is not the end of this story. Levi is going to get fines and/or jail time, and then the civil suits are going to start. You say that Davis should move on, but he was on his own terf. In most western states, you come on my property and get onvolved in physical violence, you are considered the perpetrator. That is why the police issued Levi the citation. The self defense thing is not going to hold up in court either. He claims to be trying to leave, and somehow a guy gets his face smashed on the way out the door? It is blatantly obvious that somewhere in there the defense became offense. Finally Levi failed to learn the most important aspect of getting involved in any dispute or having been cited for any criminal activity: KEEP YOUR BIG MOUTH SHUT! He is yaking to the press, and anyone can use what he says against him. He admitted to punching the guy on the news. Big mistake. He has zero remorse, and that will be held against him as well. Any lawyer will ride him into the poor house. The family will sue for sure, and Levi will be broke.



No way are you receiting the law correctly. I go to your house, we get into an argument and I try to leave. You jump me on the way out, I knock you out an I'M the perp? Not with witnesses. That's what I see here, more witnesses coming forward. Best thing this Davis kid could do is let it be. If there are witnesses to back up Levi, how about a counter suit? Leave it alone and use it as a lesson learned.


----------



## redprospector

What the heck has happened to this country?
I haven't been in a fight in 15 years, but the picture I saw of that kid didn't look that bad. 
I've gone home looking worse than that, and never even thought about calling the cop's, much less sueing someone. Fighting is a way to vent, and settle disputes. A good fist fight sure beats a mass shooting in the mall's & school's.
When I was in my 20's, if you woke up on Sunday morning and still had a good shirt with no blood on it.........Well, you had a piss poor Saturday night. Maybe that's why we didn't have that many shooting's in school's in the "olden days".

Where have all the *MEN* gone?

Andy


----------



## Gologit

redprospector said:


> What the heck has happened to this country?
> I haven't been in a fight in 15 years, but the picture I saw of that kid didn't look that bad.
> I've gone home looking worse than that, and never even thought about calling the cop's, much less sueing someone. Fighting is a way to vent, and settle disputes. A good fist fight sure beats a mass shooting in the mall's & school's.
> When I was in my 20's, if you woke up on Sunday morning and still had a good shirt with no blood on it.........Well, you had a piss poor Saturday night. Maybe that's why we didn't have that many shooting's in school's in the "olden days".
> 
> Where have all the *MEN* gone?
> 
> Andy



Well said.


----------



## windthrown

capetrees said:


> No way are you receiting the law correctly. I go to your house, we get into an argument and I try to leave. You jump me on the way out, I knock you out an I'M the perp? Not with witnesses. That's what I see here, more witnesses coming forward. Best thing this Davis kid could do is let it be. If there are witnesses to back up Levi, how about a counter suit? Leave it alone and use it as a lesson learned.



Its a western state thing. Come on my property and we get into a fight and I shoot you. I have legal recourse. You are on my property. You come on my property with an intent of mayhem or physical violence, you are the perp. I can legally escallate to using lethal force. Even if you come on my property without intent, and then escallate with intent of mayhem or physical violence, you are on my property. Bottom line: you came on my property, so it is very easy to make a case that you had intent. Otherwsie, why were you on my property?


----------



## JCBearss

I hate to say it but the above post is correct. It is just a shame to see that the state of affairs that we deal in this world today. Someone who mans up can't get ahead...Thank candy a$$ society


----------



## wildwood

windthrown said:


> Its a western state thing. Come on my property and we get into a fight and I shoot you. I have legal recourse. You are on my property. You come on my property with an intent of mayhem or physical violence, you are the perp. I can legally escallate to using lethal force. Even if you come on my property without intent, and then escallate with intent of mayhem or physical violence, you are on my property. Bottom line: you came on my property, so it is very easy to make a case that you had intent. Otherwsie, why were you on my property?




becoz levi was invited on to the property....... and then kidda kicks off on levi, he tries to leave and ends up layin a few on the lad. how does this stand up in court....... next time the postman drops the post off ill put a bullet through him and say he was about to trash the place................ naaaa i realy dont think this shud b law!!


----------



## wood4heat

windthrown said:


> Its a western state thing. Come on my property and we get into a fight and I shoot you. I have legal recourse. You are on my property. You come on my property with an intent of mayhem or physical violence, you are the perp. I can legally escallate to using lethal force. Even if you come on my property without intent, and then escallate with intent of mayhem or physical violence, you are on my property. Bottom line: you came on my property, so it is very easy to make a case that you had intent. Otherwsie, why were you on my property?



Years ago I got into it with an A-hole neighbor. He had a German Shepard that would bark all freaking night but would usually bring it in the house if I called him. One night around 11:30p the dog is barking away and keeping us up so I pick up the phone, he goes into his usual tirade about what an A-hole I am and I lost my cool. Normally I would just listen to him blow his top but for whatever reason this night I had had enough and layed into him on the phone. Well what do you know he asked me to come over. I'm not usually much of a hot head but he had me riled up so I grabbed some clothes and over I went. BAD idea, I get there and he comes out swinging trailed by a couple of his buddies. I quickly cooled down realizing I was on his property at 11:30 or so and he had the witnesses. I wound up taking several shots because I knew my position would be indefensible if I hit back. Lesson learned, guy baited me and I bit.


----------



## GASoline71

FFS... what a joke...

Hell I've gotten into fist fights in bars... whether win or lose... usually ended up drinkin' beer with the guy I just had a scuffle with... It was almost customary to "take it outside"... and whoever "won" bought the "loser" and his crew a round of beers.

The kid is a pu$$y... got his a$$ handed to him... 

Gary


----------



## smokechase II

*Local cops*

The local cops in small towns are the problem.

Six fire guys are drinking beer in Cave Junction Oregon last fall and one of them is mouthy. Certainly didn't challenge anyone to a fight - just a cocky type but friendly. Everyone inside is having fun, buying each other beer. The locals have a couple mouthy guys also and that should have been a give away. Bartender gave out warnings that were ignored also. (The locals had done this before - priors.)

As the fire guys leave and get way laided outside the door. Outnumbered and kicked when they were down. Brutual beatings. 

Local cops didn't bother. Boys will be boys.

============

Four fire fighters in Montana leave a bar with pizzas headed back to the rest of the crew. They made a huge mistake. They had a black guy on the crew.
Going out the door they get the mass assualt thing and one guy is beaten so badly they have to send him home for medical care. For some reason they didn't trust the locals. Local cops didn't bother. Boys will be boys.

============

Both Levi and his punching bag need jail time.

Use your words.


----------



## GASoline71

smokechase II said:


> Both Levi and his punching bag need jail time.
> 
> Use your words.




Not sayin' I will eat my words... but... I agree to a point... 

Gary


----------



## giXXer

Windthrown has a point. Private property, big medical expenses, pain and suffering, and civil liability are going to be used in court to railroad Levi. Keep in mind, we live in a country where you can buy a cup of nice hot coffee from McDonalds, spill it on your lap and sue for millions because it's hot. Did anyone else notice that the Davis family said absolutely nothing about the circumstances of the "attack?" They just keep explaining how injured he is. If Levi was on their private property and just went on the offensive without cause it most certainly would have been mentioned by the family. The Davis's just kept on saying how Levi took it way too far, almost like the kid had it coming, but didn't deserve that big of a beating. I know one thing for sure, unfortunately for Levi, he needs to spend a few bucks and get a good attorney. It's obvious that he didn't have one prior to that interview. ANY lawyer will tell you to simply keep your mouth shut. This is purely speculative on my part, as I wasn't there, but since Levi was a guest in their home (actually inside the house) and chose to leave due to the conflict and was pursued to his vehicle while retreating, then struck by the resident while trying to get to his truck, what's a man to do????????? Keep in mind, this is a guy that always has at least two exit strategies, if he doesn't he'll get killed just doing his job cutting trees. Now, put him in this situation with only one exit, take that away, out number him, and then attack him. If Mr. Brown was being unruley or confrontational, the homeowner and residents could have simply locked the door and called the police. It was an unfortunate circumstance and hopefully there were some lessons learned (I highly doubt any of the Davis family will be picking any fights with the Brown's in the near future).


----------



## sawyerloggingon

The guy that got his arse kicked doesn't look that bad to me. I once worked with a guy that showed up every monday morning looking like that.


----------



## sILlogger

I say the guy that got rocked needs to quit being a pansy. why in the world do the cops need to get involved? whatever happened to MEN in this country. the average people of this country are a bunch of pussies. If you can't take the beating don't start the fight and don't put yourself in that position. people typically don't just swing at you for no reason. that guy didn't look that bad either. that looks as though it could have been a 2 hit ordeal. 1 for the broken nose and one for the eye socket. 

Levi showed more self control than i would have because if i would have swung at him i would have got him on the ground and went to working on him. 

It is aggravating to me because people think that because you are a logger you are some superman....NO LOGGERS ARE JUST THE MEN THAT EVERYBODY USED TO BE...BEFORE THEY BECAME SKIRT WEARING NANCIES!!

this should be fitting.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmXri8ZCKjc


----------



## smokechase II

*You're right*

*"Not sayin' I will eat my words... but... I agree to a point... 

Gary"*

There is a self defense clause that may apply.

I can't exclude that.


----------



## sandstorm

*Levi Brown*

I agree with most of you this kid most likely had it coming and needs to accept the fact he bit off more tree than he could chew.

I did however see Levi Brown in a somewhat similar situation about two summers ago at a bar in Beaverton. Him and another guy were exchanging words, it looked as if things were going to go without a fight the guy faced off with Levi put his hand out to shake and when the guy turned away Levi sucker punched him in the head, this started an all out war between the two and a few others. Levi unfortunately got his a$$ handed to him in this fight.

I'm sure Levi was defending himself but at the same time I have witnessed him sucker punching someone and instigating things himself.

-just a thought.


----------



## husky455rancher

kick his ass seabass!


----------



## treeclimber101

Its hard to be a clear winner in a bar fight, I've gotten into many, lost often tied a few and won maybe 2 or 3 ,but do you ever win your bound to miss sometimes and hit the corner of the wall the post, or the floor, fighting sucks but sometimes it is necessary exercising the demons .


----------



## redprospector

sawyerloggingon said:


> The guy that got his arse kicked doesn't look that bad to me. I once worked with a guy that showed up every monday morning looking like that.



Hahaha. I've never worked in Idaho.

I've gone home looking worse than that when I was the winner.

Andy


----------



## turnkey4099

windthrown said:


> Its a western state thing. Come on my property and we get into a fight and I shoot you. I have legal recourse. You are on my property. You come on my property with an intent of mayhem or physical violence, you are the perp. I can legally escallate to using lethal force. Even if you come on my property without intent, and then escallate with intent of mayhem or physical violence, you are on my property. Bottom line: you came on my property, so it is very easy to make a case that you had intent. Otherwsie, why were you on my property?



It's not a western states thing. Every state has its own laws and they vary tremendously. AFAIK Texas and one other state are the only ones that allow lethal force in defense of property. Even self defense with lethal force is a shaky proposition in most states - the usual rule being you have to be able to show you were in fear of your life and that applies no matter on whose property you are.

Harry K


----------



## windthrown

turnkey4099 said:


> It's not a western states thing. Every state has its own laws and they vary tremendously. AFAIK Texas and one other state are the only ones that allow lethal force in defense of property. Even self defense with lethal force is a shaky proposition in most states - the usual rule being you have to be able to show you were in fear of your life and that applies no matter on whose property you are.
> 
> Harry K



What I have been told in CCW and tactical weapons training courses in several different western states (including Oregon, California and Nevada), is that most western states allow for escallation to the use of lethal force in response to the threat of physical injury or to prevent death. I have no reason to believe that that is not the case. As for the state of Oregon in particular, let me reiterate that *Oregon has very strong personal property, premises and personal defense laws*. Also there _are _specifics in this state pertaining to being on your property/premises that determine what you can respond to with force, and lethal force. From the Oregon state penal code, some sections that apply to the fight that this thread is about, and also some sections that apply to the use of force, and lethal force: 

161.205 The use of physical force upon another person that would otherwise constitute an offense is justifiable and not criminal under any of the following circumstances:

(Several sections removed, including spanking kids, corrections officers handeling prisoners, and preventing people from killing themselves)

 * A person may use physical force upon another person in self-defense or in defending a third person, in defending property, in making an arrest or in preventing an escape...

More specifically in the defense of property:

161.229 Use of physical force in defense of property. A person is justified in using physical force, other than deadly physical force, upon another person when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes it to be necessary to prevent or terminate the commission or attempted commission by the other person of theft or criminal mischief of property. 

And, more specifically in the defense of a premeses, and the applied use of lethal force: 

161.225 Use of physical force in defense of premises. 

(1) A person in lawful possession or control of premises is justified in using physical force upon another person when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes it necessary to prevent or terminate what the person reasonably believes to be the commission or attempted commission of a criminal trespass by the other person in or upon the premises.

(2) A person may use deadly physical force under the circumstances set forth in subsection (1) of this section only:

(a) In defense of a person as provided in ORS 161.219; or

(b) When the person reasonably believes it necessary to prevent the commission of arson or a felony by force and violence by the trespasser.

And more specifically to the use of leathal force: 

161.219 Limitations on use of deadly physical force in defense of a person. Notwithstanding the provisions of ORS 161.209, a person is not justified in using deadly physical force upon another person unless the person reasonably believes that the other person is:

(1) Committing or attempting to commit a felony involving the use or threatened imminent use of physical force against a person; or

(2) Committing or attempting to commit a burglary in a dwelling; or

(3) Using or about to use unlawful deadly physical force against a person.

Note that it is justifiable in this state to use lethal force against someone that tries to commit a felony by force against you or another person (ie., rape, coming at you with a knife or gun, or beating the crap out of you). You can also use leathal force when someone tries to burgle your property, burn your house down or commit a felony by force or violence on your property. Oh, yes, and you can kill them if you fear for your life or that of someone else, but you are not restricted to using lethal force only in the case of self-defense. So it does depends on location, and what is happening that allows for the use of lethal force in this state.

See, in Oregon sate? You have absolutely no business screwing with people, and especially not on their property. 

Its a wild west thing... :smoking:


----------



## slowp

Guys get too violent. They should just do nasty little stuff to each other like we do. I hate it when I'm in the bar, (which is seldom anymore) and a fight starts right when I'm in the middle of a good beer buzz. Then, if the door is not readily available, I have to go under the table and wait it out. 

My birthday beer buzz got wrecked by some drunk jerk trying to pick a fight with one of the guys in our party.


----------



## beerman6

husky455rancher said:


> kick his ass seabass!



:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Zodiac45

treeclimber101 said:


> Its hard to be a clear winner in a bar fight, I've gotten into many, lost often tied a few and won maybe 2 or 3 ,but do you ever win your bound to miss sometimes and hit the corner of the wall the post, or the floor, fighting sucks but sometimes it is necessary exercising the demons .



Yep, it happens. In my experience, the guy who gets in the best hard shot first generally wins. But I once saw a guy clocked with a 2x4 just blink and sniff before annihilating said wielder. 

PS: Just looking at the title though, you've got Levi being issued his 4th (count em) assault citation. Do we have a pattern here? Like many of the older guys have stated, Back in day fist fighting was what we did. We never had shootings in High School. Many a weekend rumble with the rival town's though. Seemed all good fun then. Now a days, I just don't know. Lawyers get involved, it's gonna be costly.


----------



## windthrown

Not his 4th citation, a 4th _degree_ citation. 4th here is the level of the citation issued by the police. The DA in North Plains can escallate the criminal charges in this case. The DA said that he is waiting for the report from the hospital on Davis before he makes a decision on that. However, as evidenced above in some other posts, Levi is no stranger to getting into fights. 

Also note that this was not a fight in a bar. HUGE difference in this state. This was a fight on private property. Davis' property.


----------



## Oly's Stump

There they go again. Its always the guy that gets the worst of it that wants the other guy arrested. No matter who started it or who is at fault. I say if 1 is arrested the other one should be arrested also.


----------



## windthrown

Oly's Stump said:


> There they go again. Its always the guy that gets the worst of it that wants the other guy arrested. No matter who started it or who is at fault. I say if 1 is arrested the other one should be arrested also.



Again and again and again... people, in *this* state, if you are on someone else's property and you get into a fight with them, its *you* that are going to be cited 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Zodiac45

windthrown said:


> Again and again and again... people, in *this* state, if you are on someone else's property and you get into a fight with them, its *you* that are going to be cited 9 times out of 10.



Yep same here Wind, As a matter of fact it used too be an old joke when you didn't like someone too just shoot them and (Then) drag them into your dooryard. When the beef is on someones property 9/10 it goes their way.


----------



## Taxmantoo

sandstorm said:


> I agree with most of you this kid most likely had it coming and needs to accept the fact he bit off more tree than he could chew.
> 
> I did however see Levi Brown in a somewhat similar situation about two summers ago at a bar in Beaverton. Him and another guy were exchanging words, it looked as if things were going to go without a fight the guy faced off with Levi put his hand out to shake and when the guy turned away Levi sucker punched him in the head, this started an all out war between the two and a few others. Levi unfortunately got his a$$ handed to him in this fight.
> 
> I'm sure Levi was defending himself but at the same time I have witnessed him sucker punching someone and instigating things himself.
> 
> -just a thought.



Did you join just to say that?


----------



## 385xp9106

""If he's a grown-up boy, he's from out here in the country, and he should know how the guys do it around here," Brown said""

:agree2: you can only pull a mans chain so much before he snaps it


----------



## Meadow Beaver

385xp9106 said:


> ""If he's a grown-up boy, he's from out here in the country, and he should know how the guys do it around here," Brown said""
> 
> :agree2: you can only pull a mans chain so much before he snaps it



He should have never pulled Levi's "chain" in the first place.


----------



## stumpjumper83

*Military hand to hand training*

When I was in the navy I was traing as a military police officer, my actual rate was a fire controll tech, but due to the Iraq war, I was sent to an additional school to be a military police officer. I've been taught hand to hand combat from three or four different instructors. I've seen Marines do their hand to hand training, and their hand to hand / wrestling matches. I've watched a SEAL thrash a guy. But this I never saw... *the instructed use of fists in hand to hand*

They teach you to use palm strikes, hand chops, elbows, knees, & your head, but never your fist. In military hand to hand, the hands are reserved for grabbing and twisting things into uncomfortable positions, or so you can deploy a knee or something. Hands are too valueable to risk breaking by punching a guy in the head.

I said all that to say this, If levi used his fists to issue the thrashing, that was not acting on military training, therefore was not using his "lethal weapons." Both parties used simular tactics, and it just so happed that levi was in better shape, was less drunk, or was a little faster.

All that being said lets see what happens....


----------



## Zero Gravity

Look at it this way. We'll be able to see Levi in his next realty show. "Remorse from the Oregon State Penitentiary. 


You want to play, you better be willing to pay.
ZG


----------



## RavensRoost

Anyone know how Levi came out in all of this, or is it still pending?


----------



## windthrown

I dunno. I will ask around. My guess would be that he plead guilty and paid a fine, and probably is in civil court over the guy's medical bills and a lifetime of pain and suffering damages. It only made the national news becasue he is on TV. Local news had some follow ups for about a week, then the story died.


----------



## deeker

stumpjumper83 said:


> When I was in the navy I was traing as a military police officer, my actual rate was a fire controll tech, but due to the Iraq war, I was sent to an additional school to be a military police officer. I've been taught hand to hand combat from three or four different instructors. I've seen Marines do their hand to hand training, and their hand to hand / wrestling matches. I've watched a SEAL thrash a guy. But this I never saw... *the instructed use of fists in hand to hand*
> 
> They teach you to use palm strikes, hand chops, elbows, knees, & your head, but never your fist. In military hand to hand, the hands are reserved for grabbing and twisting things into uncomfortable positions, or so you can deploy a knee or something. Hands are too valueable to risk breaking by punching a guy in the head.
> 
> I said all that to say this, If levi used his fists to issue the thrashing, that was not acting on military training, therefore was not using his "lethal weapons." Both parties used simular tactics, and it just so happed that levi was in better shape, was less drunk, or was a little faster.
> 
> All that being said lets see what happens....



I agree completely, and thanks for your service.

Kevin


----------



## super3

Hmmm,just stumbled on this one...interesting

Hey Davis boys...Start No ####...Be No ####


----------

